

Show HN: Taskulu, Next-gen role based project management platform - seansh
https://taskulu.com

======
andy_ppp
Another Task management app... I think it's fine as far as it goes, but I'd
like to see a protocol based implementation of this stuff that is simple
enough to work as human readable extensions to email (one of the transports,
obviously a rest central server being another).

Then you can use whichever interface you want or build one yourself.

Meh, maybe I'm crazy.

------
jauco
Looks nice. The guys took a good look at trello, that's obvious. But I think
they tackled some of the problems we're having with trello and some of the
workflows we sortof patched on top of trello.

~~~
farhadhf
Yep, of course we got ideas from Trello! We love Trello, but it lacked some
features which made it hard to use for us - Most importantly we were creating
multiple boards on Trello to keep track of a single project (clients/remote
teams/local teams/etc) and that's why we added in-project roles and
permissions!

~~~
jauco
One thing that trello has on you is that I can make waaay more than 4 lists in
trello. We usually have around 8-15 lists on a board.

~~~
farhadhf
You're not limited to 4 lists on Taskulu! You can have as many lists as you
want (and Sheets/Boards within your projects). But To make it easier to follow
the process, each list can have up to 4 sections (i.e. todo/doing/testing/done
- You can change the section titles.) - if you change it so that each list has
only one section it'll act exactly like Trello :)

------
patman81
On first glance, it looks like a clone of Trello
([https://trello.com](https://trello.com)).

~~~
farhadhf
We've got other features, including realtime communications, time tracking,
and more importantly, the ability to define roles and dynamic permissions (so
two users with two different roles see two different views of the the same
project!)

~~~
hobofan
Do dynamic permissions really make sense for projects of this size? (I guess a
single project is aimed at a size of =< 8 people)

~~~
farhadhf
Our target is teams of 10-20 people, and companies doing client projects and
outsourcing parts of the work (they usually want to keep the client(s) in the
loop without them getting in direct contact with the developers and the remote
teams).

------
makmanalp
Man, if someone builds something like this with github issue board support,
I'm won over. Currently I use zenhub but it annoys me that it's so simplistic
(e.g. dragging something to the last column won't close the issue, and closing
the issue makes it disappear) and doesn't really allow non-github tasks, so I
have to pollute my issue list. I'm torn whether to switch to their paid plan
or not.

~~~
farhadhf
Thanks for the feedback, Github support is actually on our todo list and is
under development! follow @taskulu on twitter, we'll post about new features
there!

~~~
k_
Good to hear! Any gitlab support in your todo list, too? :P

~~~
farhadhf
Probably yes, but it'll definitely come after Github (We're using Gitlab to
manage Taskulu repositories!)

~~~
k_
Now that's good news!

------
pandemicsyn
Theres a little bit of a annoyance/bug during the sign up process. I signed in
with Google so you populated the email field for me (awesome) and the username
field (also awesome). However, since you copied my email name for the username
I have a "." in the username which the form didn't like when I actually went
to submit.

~~~
farhadhf
Thanks for the feedback! Fixed :)

------
seansh
Everyone in a real world project has roles and depending on his roles can
see/do a specific set of tasks/actions.

Right now you're probably creating multiple projects for handling this (a
separate project for keeping your client up to date without them getting
involved with your development team?)

Taskulu makes it all easier by letting you define roles and permissions for
the people involved with your project with a really simple interface so you as
the project manager can spend less time on the management process and get
better results.

------
dkersten
This looks really slick - I like it a lot!

However, from my brief look, there are two things that would prevent me from
moving from trello:

1\. The in-task checklists that trello has

2\. I use the trello app on my phone a lot while I commute. I especially like
the "quick add card" feature. I don't think I can switch to another tool until
it has a decent (Android) app... (maybe this has one and I overlooked, but I
wouldn't expect a brand new web app to also have mobile apps)

~~~
farhadhf
Thanks! We do have in-task checklists, try editing the task description, you
can add checklists to the task description using a Github-style markup. Also,
Android and iOS apps are coming soon! :)

~~~
dkersten
Fantastic, I'll keep an eye on it. This is a definite contender as a Trello
replacement for me once the apps are ready :)

I feel a little dumb missing the checklist now - there's a big button right in
front of me! Nice!

One last thing that would prevent me from switching: I don't see any terms of
service or privacy policy on your site.

------
beagle90
I can't see anything without signing up? How as a user should I know whether
it's worth signing up for ? Or indeed what I am signing up for. A simple
'About' or 'Features' section is much needed IMHO.

Aside from this, once you're in it looks awesome. Like someone added all the
great features that a project manager would want added to trello!

~~~
farhadhf
We had a features page before (actually, our homepage talked a lot about the
features too), but we decided to simplify everything and just focus on our UVP
- Roles and Permissions. But depending on the results and feedback we get we
might just put the features page back!

------
tim_nuwin
It looks very polished, congrats!

Is there ever going to be an on-premise / self-hosted version (e.g.
[https://www.taskfort.com](https://www.taskfort.com))?

/shameless plug

~~~
farhadhf
Yes, once we're out of beta (hopefully in 3-4 months) we'll have a solution
for you to set up Taskulu on your servers.

------
soh3il
The product is very neat. I already love it so much. It has more features than
Trello and a lot less heavy than Asana.

Will try to have the team to switch to Taskulu.

------
RichardZite
I need only 2 reasons to use this instead of others. Which do you think should
be those?

------
tomaskafka
I'm not sure how this should be used, pre-filled example project would
definitely get my attention before thinking 'meh' and closing the tab.

~~~
farhadhf
There are in app tutorials once you create a new project and there should be a
"Welcome to Taskulu" sample project for new users! I'll check to see if it's
not being created... Thanks!

------
netstag
Typo on landing page:

> Same project as viewed by two peoeple having different roles

I know... It's niggly!

~~~
farhadhf
Haha! thanks, fixed! :)

~~~
djokkataja
A couple other typos under Project Settings -> Integrations: Google Drive /
Github "comming" soon

~~~
farhadhf
Ah, yes, thanks! This one needs a coffee script recompile, we'll take care of
it in tomorrow's build! :)

------
copter
Unfortunately I can't create a new project. It constantly gives error. And the
error message is 'error'.

~~~
farhadhf
I can't reproduce this error, can you please give me your user name so I can
take a look and see if there's something wrong with your account specifically?
Thanks!

------
rezakamalifard
Do you have plan for integrating a version control system like git into
Taskulu ?

~~~
farhadhf
Yes, we're working on Github integration :)

~~~
rezakamalifard
I mean a git system inside taskulu not connection with github or bitbucket

~~~
farhadhf
Nope, sorry, we're not planning to host any kind of version control system
inside Taskulu.

------
farawayea
Is there anything open source like this? I don't want another basecamp
experience.

------
sntran
It has been 30 minutes or so, and I haven't received any confirmation email?

~~~
farhadhf
So sorry, Mandrill limited our account but it's fixed now, Can you try logging
in with Google/Github?

~~~
farhadhf
Btw, If you're using a corporate email it might be the spam filter that's
preventing the email from being delivered to your inbox :)

------
danr4
neat. looks like it could be more robust than trello, but simpler than asana.

one thought: Remove the Logout from the sidebar and just keep it up there with
on/near the profile. already misclicked it :)

~~~
farhadhf
Thanks for the feedback! We're thinking about changing the sidebar actions on
that page and making it simpler/less confusing!

------
pegahke
Great product. Looking forward to your future updates.

------
afshinmeh
Good job :-)

------
nimah2o
very good project managment

------
farmad
Great

